# HmoobH8wj - Ganus line



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i try to email him to ask him what bloodline they have so i know. i have a pigeon from there and i dont know what bloodline it would be. here is a picuter.

do you guys know?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

I would call him a president line he's got the President on the cock and hens side. He looks good. I have lots of creator, hollywood, and sure bet in my loft. Gotta love those GFL lines.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i need to pair him with a good hen. i dont have a good hen to breed to. i dont want to cross breed him


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Ganus has MANY bloodlines.Your bird is inbred to the President -link below:
http://www.ganusfamilyloft.com/President.htm


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

actually you will find his offspring will fly better if you breed on other lines. However if you want I will have some inbred creator line coming out of the nest in a couple weeks.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

Good luck with mike if your not dropping hundreds of dollars on a bird from him he won't respond 2 your e-mails.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

idk i have one female left to breed to but idk if i want to breed it with her.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

Breed them I'll take a pair and fly them for you I'm in Chesaning


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

lols im just saying i hope something come out good.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

From the pedigree, that looks like a really nice bird. Inbred "President" with a little bit of "Super Champion". "Crystal Diamond" is in there. According to one of my pedigrees, she bred a $74,000 race winner.

I think a bird like that is worth trying in any loft.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i got from a friend here at the club for 55$ he say he have it for 4 year now and he want to give it to me to try and breed if i can get some good stuff out of it. so i hope i can and do. =D


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

HmoobH8wj said:


> i got from a friend here at the club for 55$ he say he have it for 4 year now and he want to give it to me to try and breed if i can get some good stuff out of it. so i hope i can and do. =D


What a deal for GFL bird.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Yea. But wish I have a Bette female to breed to. Female was off my uncle old old stuff. But wil give it a try to see what I get.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a cock bird out of a son of The President. The father of my bird is called the Pied President. That bird cost me $375.00. Very nice handling bird. But I found out later that it does not breed well. One baby in three years. No matter what hen I put it with.

Hope yours does better than mine.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

I hope too thank.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

You don't know what that hen will produce until you breed her and see.Sounds like you want to breed pedigree to pedigree,but pedigrees don't fly.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

True I guess will just breed it and hope get some good stuff


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I love the way the bird looks!! I hope he breeds you some winners!! Im breeding out of a grandson of the president right now. I have him paired to a inbred Lamons "pair one" hen. This is my president cock bird.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow tht a nice cock.... Thank too


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Josepe said:


> You don't know what that hen will produce until you breed her and see.Sounds like you want to breed pedigree to pedigree,but pedigrees don't fly.


When you say pedigrees don't fly, Can you explain that a little for me, I am just getting into racing, Have had racers for years but never raced them so am interested to hear what this means exactly.


----------



## sunshineracinglofts (Sep 1, 2011)

To answer your question about bloodlines. President and super champion are both Janssen birds. President i believe is from Mercxyx Janssen line. Which means as a rule of thumb they cross great with anything, and you can also go straight with them too. The president was a short distance racer, that was pretty much unbeatable at short races. I know that he has bred some long distance winners as well. Beauty of the janssens they can do it all. Super Champion was an Olympiad bird 1st in the world. If this was my bird i'd prob breed it to some long distance, put some grit into it the offspring. Our races are in the 1000 ypm range, so id prob breed him with some clausing, Muelmans, jan arden, thats what i start with, id breed him to a proven racing hen that you know has some heart, shes come home and did well on a hard hard race... I always like to breed new stuff in with a really tough hen, i think that gives me a good starting point on where to go next.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> When you say pedigrees don't fly, Can you explain that a little for me, I am just getting into racing, Have had racers for years but never raced them so am interested to hear what this means exactly.


Same here too


----------



## sunshineracinglofts (Sep 1, 2011)

Meaning that because the bird has a pedigree worth 2K, doesnt mean it will produce birds that live up to that potential. Something tells me this bird was bought for much more than 55.00 by the original owner. He prob tried that bird to every combination of hen, and then sold it to you for a great price You can BELIEVE THAT the bird hasn't bred consistently for him, otherwise he wouldn't have sold it for that price.I know i wouldnt have.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm the 3rd owner. More info will come. Gannon ask....


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

sunshineracinglofts said:


> Meaning that because the bird has a pedigree worth 2K, doesnt mean it will produce birds that live up to that potential. Something tells me this bird was bought for much more than 55.00 by the original owner. He prob tried that bird to every combination of hen, and then sold it to you for a great price You can BELIEVE THAT the bird hasn't bred consistently for him, otherwise he wouldn't have sold it for that price.I know i wouldnt have.


Thats a good analysis.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Im still confused as to what is meant by pedigrees don't fly, Does it mean they are not prooved fliers or that they don't fly blank?


----------



## sunshineracinglofts (Sep 1, 2011)

yes, they are not proven flyers yet. Every member on here, has had a pigeon with a rockstar pedigree thats produced duds, or flown like a dud.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

So it like a 50/50 I might get a super but who knows right?


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

No. It is like one tenth of one percent, that you might get a super pigeon. Super pigeons are few and far between. A 50/50 as you suggested, would mean that half of the youngsters you get, would be very very good pigeons. 

The truth is. Many pigeon flyers NEVER get a super pigeon in their life time. No matter what they breed from. No matter how good the pedigrees look.

Pedigrees don't fly. Pigeons do. Means that no matter how good the pedigree looks, the pigeon has to perform. The pedigree can not perform. I have birds with amazingly good looking pedigrees, that only produce average racing pigeons. That is usually the case with birds of impecable pedigrees.

You have to be lucky to find the two parent birds that "click", and produce super youngsters.

You could get a super pigeon from two birds you caught under a bridge, that got lost by their previous owner.

Such is pigeon breeding.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

ohh okay. so there is a dif from a super and very very good pigeon. i didnt know i thought super pigeon are all the same as just good pigeon. =D but okay.

so im guess by this Pedigrees dont mean this cock is all tht good till i fly it or ask the owner how he did then right?


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Im still confused as to what is meant by pedigrees don't fly, Does it mean they are not prooved fliers or that they don't fly blank?


Pigeons without a pedigree can and somtimes do fly better than one with a pedigree. Just because a bird goes back to lets say kid kannibaal it doesn't mean it will be a great flyer it just meens it has good bloodline. Just liuke a dog just because its grand parents are super good in field trials the pup may be a dud. Hope this helps your cofusion


----------

